# gaggia classic not allowing coffee through filter



## cuckoo (Jun 13, 2009)

I have recently purchased a dualit burr grinder to use with my gaggia classic, but I find it takes ages for coffee to pass through the filter. If I use the grinder on the finest setting I don't get any coffee through the filter. If I use a coarser setting it will pass through slowly with very little crema. Previously I used pre-ground coffee which produced good results....

Any thoughts......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How long have you had your Gaggia Classic?

Have you back-flushed it recently?

Have you removed the shower screen to ensure there is no sediment / scale?

Do you get a constant flow of hot water when the portafiler is not in the grouphead?

Let us know the enaswers to these and we may be able to help diagnose this further.


----------



## cuckoo (Jun 13, 2009)

Purchased 2nd hand about 6 months ago

Have removed shower plate and holder. Wasn't much behind, but gave it a good clean. Have also descaled.

Haven't tried backflushing and not sure how to. Presume you need to have a block or similar in the filter basket ?

Without the portafilter in place the water passes through in a steady shower like manner.

After cleaning I tried again and first cup was ok, but only one side of the portafilter was passing coffee the other side was a slow drip). Tried a second cup and virtually nothing at all. Tried pre-ground coffee and seems to work ok(reasonable crema) - flow rate 20 sec for one espresso.

Puzzled ......

Cuckoo


----------



## novex (Jul 3, 2009)

what coffee are you using ? you mention that it was fine with pre ground, just wondering if its the choice of bean that is causing it.

i have found the level of crema to vary massively depending on what bean i use, more so when using single origin beans.

if you want to try out some different beans for best results (i notice your in camberly) the lady i buy my coffee from is in cranleigh market on thursdays and guildford on friday / saturday. she (Trish) is very helpful and can probly sell you a few sample size bags to try out and see if it makes a difference, the espresso blend she sells is the easiestto get a good espresso from i find, though a personaly favourite is about 50/50 lintong / blue mountain mix.


----------

